# Rinehart targets



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

April 19, 2007 - received order 
Those who read my last cost run on Rinehart targets may remember I figured costs in two manners. One show $0.89 and the other of $0.91. This was of one shooter going through a 40 target 3-D course. In other words, one shooter used up $0.89 or $0.91 of 40 targets or used up $0.023 of one target, a little over 2 cents per target. This is averaging of course. Large targets set at longer distances last longer the small targets set at short distances.
Our most recent purchase of Rinehart targets totaled $2050.83. From date of receiving last order and receiving present order we have had 1,898 contestants. Cost divided by contestants equals $1.08 per shooter going through a 40 target 3-D course or $0.027 per target usage. Everyone knows of the cost of gasoline, the stuff made from oil. 3D foam material is derived from the same stuff, oil. Considering the cost increase of 3-D targets throughout the industry I think $1.08 is great. It’s almost too good to be true, but costs have basically held. The club check book, 72 Rinehart targets and $4,006.00 of target centers on-hand testifies to this. MORE: Figuring target costs isn't rough, but when we had targets centers still on the shelf when this order was placed?!!! This was due to double ordering centers that had already been figured! IF and only IF I were to figure in these target centers the target usage would go down to $0.92. I am being down right honest here and I'm putting this as it is, initial figures of $1.08 and the last of $0.92. Anyone who would like to discuss the above can contact me through PM here or through e-mail - [email protected] 
I have been asked if I had done a cost run on other maker’s 3D targets. I have not. The problem with trying to do such cost run is, we never had such other 3D targets last 6 years. Noted exception; Delta *Buffalo kept at 40 yards plus for it’s entire life. Yes, some of our 3D Rinehart main bodies are 6 years old and look like new with only replacing the center. No broken parts, missing ears or no discoloration or very mild. However, having price sheets from both Rinehart and another 3D target maker I have a cost comparison that might shed some light. I picked out three 3D targets that would come close in making such comparison. The Rinehart Alligator, 30 point Buck, and feeding doe. The Rinehart feeding deer and other maker’s equivalent deer near equaled in initial cost. Initial cost of the Rinehart Alligator and 30 point Buck over other maker’s equivalent target by $62.00 and $114.00. BUT! When factored the replacement centers for both, initial cost of the Rinehart over other maker shrank to within $20.00 and $40.00. Rinehart’s feeding deer figured $54.00 less! And then the other big BUT. The main body of the Rinehart 3D target outlasts the other makers by years, 6 and going 7 years that I know of. This long lasting adds in other factor, repeated replacement of center. After two replacements of the three targets mentioned savings would amount to $390.99 over other maker. Multiply by 6 replacements and the total savings would amount to $1,503.39. This is tremendous! One shouldn’t wonder why we have 72 Rinehart 3-D targets. And one our Vice-Presidents up and said: "Buy 28 more Rineharts and we can put on our own Rinehart 100." His broken leg is healing quite well. 

*Buffalo; I purchased the shot out Delta Buffalo. I had an idea. I removed the shot out section of foam from the Buffalo, 6 ½” X 6 ½” square and all the way through the Buffalo. Having some shot up Rinehart inserts I whittled two down to two 6 ½” X 61/2” X 7” blocks. These were inserted into each side of Buffalo. They were a tight fit, 3 pound hammer needed. I then used a 3D target foam kit to cover the outer two inches. Now, I have a Delta Buffalo with Rinehart cores. Point zones scribed back in and a touch up of paint and the Buffalo looks good enough to put back on the range. My Delta Grizzly is next.


----------



## twin2003 (Feb 21, 2006)

Awesome post!

Mind if i print this out?

I'm a Rinehart dealer and this is the type of info the local clubs need to see from someone other than a salesperson.

Great job.

-Twin


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

twin2003 said:


> Awesome post!
> 
> Mind if i print this out?
> 
> ...


Print and show to any and all. Print this if you wish.
When first appointed Sec/Trea I had no information pertaining to targets. It didn't a rocket scientist to figure out our Rineharts were holding up far better than our other targets. We bought our 30 Point buck in September 2001. It has been put out every shoot since. Records were not kept until I took over in June of 2002. Feb. 2002 thru May of 2002 is absent, but for the rest of the year the monthly average then was 145. So, 145 X 4 = 580. Totalling contestants from June 2002 to today amounts to 5881 shooters. 5881 + 580 = 6461 shooters. This means our 30 Point buck has taken 6461 shots and is still going strong.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

*ASA Changes?*

Did I dream it or did Rinehart decline to provide targets to ASA this year and for the forseeable future? I think I heard that it was getting too expensive for the return Rinehart was seeing from donating targets to ASA.

From my limited experience the Rinehart can't be beat for a 3D club.

Now the question, what brand of 3D target is the biggest seller for the home shooter? Just curious. I've got one of those cheap Delta riverbottom bucks and can't find too much wrong with it. Just have to be careful on the longer shots not to put one into the leg joint!


----------



## Hasbro (Jul 5, 2003)

*Rhineharts*

Yep,

We have 30 Rhinehart targets many are 5+ yrs old.....A little wtr sealer or paint makes the body look new & a $60 core makes the target brand new!!

The ASA issue was Rhineharts down fall as far as our club goes......We are going to buy 20 Mckinsey's (sp) this winter so the local ASA pro's, semipro's and other ASA only shooters will come & play.

Never the less Rhinehart makes a great target!

Hasbro


----------



## Nexus6 (Jan 27, 2003)

I don't think Rinehart TARGET QUALITY and the ASA "problem" have ANYTHING to do with one another. From what I remember Mr. Rinehart telling me a couple of years back was that ASA was offered targets by another manufacturer. Those targets did not cost much to produce and do not last as long. Mr. Rinehart said the ASA had grown so much that it was putting the company nearly in the red to provide the more costly targets. To help with the additional expense, Mr. Rinehart wanted a target fee from each shooter. ASA did not want to do that so now they have the cheaper targets and most likely replace them quite often.

I have talked to many ASA shooters and for some reason they have a hatred for Rinehart. It is like someone started a rumor that Rinehart was unreasonable and wanted to ream the ASA. Not that on an ASA shoot that $8 would be a big deal when people are spending hundreds buying the latest gadgets and equipment at vendor tables. Or that ASA is a GOLF Tournament using Archery Equipment (ASA is run by a GOLF guy, right?) and therefore gets expensive anyway. 

If I had a big club, I would want Rineharts. For my own home shooting, I would buy what is on sale like the backyard buck (I bought one for our little bunch that call themselves a club?) unless I get some extra money and then I would love a Rinehart. I know all of our non-Rinehart targets are eat up by the weather and there is a limited amount of shots you get to a core.

I appreciate this post. It shows the kind of quality that Rinehart claims is real.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

We still have a bunch of rineharts at our range ,they are by far the best 3d target for the money .Some are 7-8 years old still look great just add a new section and your ready to go .We bought a range of Mackinzies last year at the asa shoot there shot out and new mid section cost on avg about 160.00 buck's ,you can shoot them out just shooting one side . I just shot the asa in Augusta last weekend and the targets are a lot better this year ,but still nothing like the rineharts . I have 3 rinehart deer in my back yard the oldest is 5 year's old ,I'm on my 3rd replacement section in that target .That's not bad I shoot all the time about 4-5 day's a week year round.Just my 2 cents John


----------



## Hasbro (Jul 5, 2003)

Nexus,

The ASA, Rhinehart Issue I'm talking about, is the ASA is shooting Mckinsie!!!!!

We are an ASA club & our shooters want to look at and judge targets that they will shoot at the big shoots! Just good business.

I could care less what went down between Rhinehart & the ASA! It is what it is.

I'll tell you what....I'll stop the hate if you will. 

Hasbro


----------



## Nexus6 (Jan 27, 2003)

> Nexus,
> 
> The ASA, Rhinehart Issue I'm talking about, is the ASA is shooting Mckinsie!!!!!
> 
> ...


__________________

Sorry, did not mean any hate for another target manufacturer or the ASA. My point I was trying to make was that Rinehart has targets that are durable and worth the extra cost. 

Of course it is good to be able to use the same targets they use at the big shoots. It only makes sense.

My opinion on using the same targets is that it takes away from what I think 3D should be about. That is the challenge of the unknown animal, in a typical setting (i.e. not flat ground everywhere and lots of trees/bushes), at unknown distances, and the scoring areas don't include a bunch of little dime sized high scoring areas. Why use an animal target if you are going to make it like a bull's eye. I guess that is why I can't get really excited about shooting ASA 3D. JMHO.


----------

